#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Uttarkhand B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Uttarkhand Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Uttarkhand Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Connectivity:* 
*Nearest Airport :* Jolly Grant, Dehradun
*Distance from Airport :* 140km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Rishikesh Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 120km

*Courses Offered:*

Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringMechanical Engineering

*Cut-off 2016:* 

*Cut-off 2015:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*Open(PwD) Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*OBC(PwD) Rank*
*SC Rank*
*SC(PwD) Rank*
*ST Rank*
*ST(PwD) Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Civil Engineering
29145
62706
0
0
73985
123582
0
0
118272
209196
0
0
218870
272161
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Civil Engineering
17989
23759
0
0
24378
28169
632951
632951
77260
100885
0
0
107653
147815
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Computer Science & Engineering
12936
41881
0
0
48742
103525
0
0
196213
210943
0
0
188811
197079
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Computer Science & Engineering
13901
19585
306269
306269
21088
27254
0
0
44451
110511
0
0
162795
180224
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
42059
60887
0
0
71999
136028
0
0
173273
221892
0
0
318735
362918
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
14994
23611
0
0
24431
28189
0
0
98698
116479
0
0
123708
142384
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Electronics & Communication Engineering
32275
59073
0
0
119581
144094
0
0
220207
238546
0
0
332956
361162
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Electronics & Communication Engineering
11084
22359
187852
187852
25781
29221
0
0
78226
113951
0
0
170229
192373
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Mechanical Engineering
19261
40541
0
0
41678
104810
0
0
87735
171295
0
0
273724
328703
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand
Mechanical Engineering
15999
21378
329422
329422
22332
25444
0
0
66900
98864
0
0
135487
137654
0
0


AI: All India
HS: Home State
OS: Other State
OR: Opening Rank
CR: Closing Rank

*Fee Structure:
*


*Past Recruiters:*

NSE Infotech Services LtdYodleeRamcoMu-SigmaNucleus SoftwareInfosysVenera TechnologiesCareer Blitz

*NIT Uttarakhand Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Campus: National Institute of Technology, Uttarakhand is one of the ten newly sanctioned NITs by the Government of India under the 11th Five year Plan. Applications are invited for faculty positions at NIT Uttarakhand at the levels of Professor, Associate Professor and Assistant Professor in the disciplines of Electrical Engg, Electronics and Communication Engg, Computer Engg, Mechanical Engg, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Management from Indian nationals possessing excellent academic background, commitment to quality teaching, potential for carrying out outstanding research and an inclination towards institutional development. 

Interested candidates may apply in the prescribed application form, which can be downloaded from the website. Applications forms completed in all respects along with demand draft  should reach the office of the Director, National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119 on or before Dec 03, 2010.

*Central library: NA.*

*NIT Uttarakhand Hostel & Mess Facilities: NA.*

*NIT Uttarakhand Address: 
*National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT SilChar B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

----------

